# Pigeon Person Introduction Card



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I posted this in General Discussion area and nobody seemed interested.
I got this idea from another forum that shared a design for the members to print their own custom calling card. When you meet someone with an interest in pigeon keeping give them one of your cards with your contact information and the address for Pigeon Talk forums.  Any ideas?

here is a jpeg


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That might be a good idea to use at pigeon shows, or race clubs. I design and print my own cards for my business and my wife's. I don't see many pigeon people outside of the shows.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If anyone would like me to work on one for you, please post information here and I will post it for you to retrieve.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks good Wayne. Second one is better, because it says you're a member at Pigeon Talk. The first one could be misunderstood to mean you own or represent the site.


----------

